# Upgraded radio



## AlanSr (Jan 4, 2008)

Do you guys know if something like this or something similar would fit in the goat? I would hope for a direct fit but that might not be possible. I would rather the installers not have to do a lot of cutting.

Pioneer - 50W x 4 MOSFET Apple® iPod®-/Satellite Radio-Ready In-Dash Deck - AVH-P3200BT


----------



## knaletko (Mar 26, 2010)

*it will fit*

the measurements indicate that it will fit, however you will need a mounting bracket... i would recommend that you use krutchfield vs bestbuy though, it will save you money b/c they give you the mounting bracket and wiring harness


----------

